# Fuji Cross Pro sizing



## xccx (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone happens to know how the sizes run on the Fuji Cross Pro...

big?, small?, true-to-size?

thanks in advance for any info...


----------



## Dan Cas (Aug 3, 2002)

*They measure*



xccx said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone happens to know how the sizes run on the Fuji Cross Pro...
> 
> ...



To the top of the seat tube,or to the seat collar,so ,you may want to consider using the top tube as the guide.For example,I can ride a 58 c-c,but I need the 61 Fuji.

dan


----------

